# skid loader --job pricing



## slade (Oct 19, 2004)

How do you guys charge for bobcat work? By the hour or do you bid each job? I have mostly been doing small jobs and so far have bid them all by the job, but I think if I got some larger jobs I would probably go by the hour. By small I mean a couple hours worth of work. How do you guys do it?
Slade


----------



## grassmanvt (May 27, 2004)

So far, I usually run them by the hour but, if this works out like most of the other work I do (mowing,plowing ,etc,) I often will do work by the job once I have a good feel for my and the machines capabilities. Then, I try to do equal or better work then the competition and get the best equipment I can get to be more efficient. Same price, less time, more money(hopefully). Also, you've got to have some sort of minimum. Even if it's only an hour or two job. Remember, you had to load and unload the machine twice, transport it, tie it down, estimate the job, etc. Just try to cover all your bases. As long as you are up-front with these costs the customer usually understands but it's a lot easier to explain that before you start then after the job is done.


----------



## DavidD (May 19, 2002)

For My S-250 i Get 85.00 an Hr 4 Hr Min.


----------



## Team_Yamaha (Nov 30, 2002)

DavidD said:


> For My S-250 i Get 85.00 an Hr 4 Hr Min.


85.00 an hour, thats what I get a my D-5 Cat. Up here the most that we can get for bobcat work is 45.00 per hour, since there are so many people that have them around my area, and they will do the work for 20-25.00/hour cash.... I really wish that I could get 85 for my S250...


----------



## slade (Oct 19, 2004)

Isn't hard to make a profit at $45.00 an hour. Do you do your jobs by the hour or bid them and try come out with a better per hour profit?


----------



## HBProLandscape (Feb 15, 2004)

*Just a reminder..*

Take in account the cost of getting the equipment to the job site, fuel used by the machine and paying an operator.

My rate is by the hour, with a 2 hour minimum of $125.00 per hour after the machine is off loaded from the trailer. Comes with either a snow bucket or a snow pusher.

Also, check your local equipment rental outlet prices during the winter (snow) months. Their prices usually are 2 to 3 times the normal summer rates for a 8 hour period. And that time begins as soon after you sign on the bottom line.

__________

Enclosed & Heated
Bobcat 773G Turbo


----------



## Team_Yamaha (Nov 30, 2002)

The $45/hour is my summer rate, that is the machine with bucket and an operator. But then I charge my hourly rate plus for any attachments that I my use, auger $10/hole, industrial grapple $20/hour, brush hog $20/hour, backhoe $35/hour, and soil conditioner $25/hour. In the winter I bid all my jobs, and depending on the job it ends up anywhere from about $65 to 75. Last year I got called by a couple plowing companys to move piles and also to stack snow for them, I ended up charging them $140/hour. They didn't like it but they didn't have much choice...


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

exactly what HBPRO said you got to charge for the loading and unloading fuel and charge a minium of 1 hour. good luck.... :redbounce  

andrew


----------



## echovalley (Dec 5, 2004)

We are doing snow relocation for the next three nights $125.00 per hr. 5 hr min.


----------

